# Fabric applique cutting - Ioline or laser?



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Probably going to be getting an order that will require somewhere between 500 and 1000 appliques with fabric as the top layer and twill as the bottom layer. I can cut the twill on my Roland GX24 but custom cutting that many pieces of fabric is not something I want to do by hand. It sounds like we have 2 real options - an Ioline 300 used for $3-4K or a desktop laser in the same price range.

Anyone have a desktop laser they use for this type of work? I'm considering something like:

40W CO2 Deluxe Hobby Laser

I've read a couple of places that the laser may have an issue causing color changing on light fabrics which has me somewhat apprehensive taking the laser approach. At the same time, the laser could open new business opportunities with engraving.

Anyone use an Ioline to cut delicate fabrics? How well does it work?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I would verify with the company that you can use this laser on fabric.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Jane, from doing some more looking, it sounds like the laser isn't an option, I've seen a number of posts about the heat from the laser changing the color of the fabric. Can't seem to find much on the Ioline either...

At this point, I think we're going to go with a die cutter... considerably cheaper than the Ioline to start with although it means we need to buy dies for every size/shape... on the other hand, my daughter can always use it for cutting paper shapes for her classroom.


----------



## MrG (Jul 25, 2010)

Ted,
I don't know about Ioline but I have 25W Mercury engraver that I cut fabric with along with many other things like name tags, signs and engraving. I haven't had any problems with cutting the fabric if the settings are correct. The only color difference I have noticed is along the cut line which is covered by the thread I sew it down with. I have even applied the adhesive backing to the number appliques I have done and had no problems with that. If you would like, I could cut one for you if you send me the cloth you are using or I could use some scrap I have if you send me the cut pattern. Let me hear from you.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Gerald! In this particular instance, the client wants a fairly open zig zag stitch instead of the normal satin stitch. Any discoloration would be very visible, hence why I don't think we can use a laser. Their previous vendor was doing all the cutting by hand, I think the die cutter will alleviate that part. Plan is to heat tack pellon on the back of the fabric, cut it with the die cutter, then hand sew the 2 pieces together. I don't think the sew part is necessary but again, the customer gets what the customer wants and is willing to pay for.


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

I am primarily a costume designer and I recently purchased a GCC Expert 24 lx cutter to do more rhinestone and applique work and my cutter cuts fabric beautifully. I just apply wonder under to my fabric with the heat press, peel off the wonder under backing, apply the fabric to my large sticky mat and load it in the cutter. I used a 60 degree clean cut blade and it cuts like a dream. I was told by a few people that my cutter wouldn't be able to cut fabric, but alas it does with ease.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting, thanks for the post! I've tried several times to cut fabric on my Roland and did not have any success. I'll have to give it a try with the wonder under. What did you use for a carrier backing or just the paper backing for the wonder under?


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

I apply the wonder under to the fabric using my heat press and peel off the backing, then I lay the fabric right side facing up, wonder under side on the sticky mat. I use either a cricuit brand sticky mat or i also use the plastic sheets that are for cutting stencils and spray them with temp tacky spray. I only do the later now because its much cheaper. Just lay the fabric wonder under side down on the mat and smooth it all over and load in my cutter. I buy the wonder under by the bolt at JoAnns with a 50% off coupon


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Still have to try the Roland with wonder under on the back of the fabric, maybe later this week...

Die cutter from accucut showed up today... ironed on wonder under, cut into a 5 inch strip, folded it over into 4 layers, went through the die cutter like butter. Just waiting for the client to deliver the fabric and tell us how many of each letter they need but it looks like it will do the job very easily. Figured I'd update this for future reference if anyone searches on accucut. I'm still planning on going to ISS in March to look at either an Ioline or a laser but this should get us going for the time being. We got the 4 inch greek letter and background dies since the client is licensed to sell to greek organizations, we're just doing the cutting/sewing part for them.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Ted I have never seen one before, do you mind posting a photo of it after you get it up and running with a little review.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Dave, they have a couple of videos on their website showing how it works...

AccuCut GrandeMARK Multi-Craft Die Cutting Machine | AccuCut Craft

Just below the logo in the top left, there are 2 tabs, images and videos. If you click on the videos tab, it shows how it works.

Not cheap but for a case like this where we need to crank out about 1500 foregrounds and 1500 backgrounds, it should do the job. I did a test cut last night and we were able to easily cut 4 foreground letters with wonder under backing at a time and 3 PSA twill backgrounds at a time. Once I get the fabric from the client and order wider rolls of twill, I will be able to do some more test cuts and see how many we can cut at a time. Here is the sample letters I cut last night:


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

So are you also hand sewing each of those 2 layers onto a medium?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, they will be sewn together to make a package to take to tradeshows, then sent back to us with shirts to be sewn onto.


----------



## Elvessa (Mar 4, 2013)

We have two full spectrum lasers for our awards and engraving business and they are great with good support. There is a big learning curve to lasers, though.




Laurie Schiff
Www.fatpetawards.com


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Good to know Laurie but do you cut fabric with them, particularly light colored fabrics?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

We use the one in my wife's shop (universal laser) and have no problem with discoloration. If you have discoloration you need to adjust your power and speed settings. It should not burn the fabric.


----------



## Elvessa (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry never tried to cut fabric, but you can etch wood without burn marks if you do it right. I'm running out of town today, but can give it a test on Monday if you'd like. Or just call them, they are great guys. 


Laurie Schiff
Www.fatpetawards.com


----------



## tonkatruck (Apr 10, 2011)

We have been doing applique's by buying templates and sew disks from various vendors. We have a laser engraver we use for our awards side of the business. Would like to cut twill using the laser and then sew onto garments using embroidery machines. Can't figure out though how to make the sew disks to match whatever we cut on laser. Anyone know how I could go about this?

Thanks,


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Twill Stitch Pro is software the will create sew files from many different types of files.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Twill Stitch Pro or any embroidery program that handles vector shapes should be able to create the correct stitch files. I used TSP until we got Embroidery Office, now we use that for everything. I create the shapes in Corel, export to Roland Cut Studio to cut twill, then import from Corel into EO for the stitch files.

For the original question I posted, we ended up buying the die cutter to handle the orders for this particular client.


----------



## Jlkfong (Jan 24, 2012)

Besides Wonder Under, Steam a Seam 2 works great. I have a laser which I use to cut my fabrics for appliqué. (I also have a couple vinyl cutters and just bought the Brother ScanNCut that supposed to cut fabric - haven't tried it yet.) The laser seals the edges so there's no raveling and less stitches are required when applying the appliqué. Steam a Seam 2 has adhesive on both sides so makes it easy to position the fabric in place. I use Twill Stitch 
Pro from Stahls and CorelDRAW.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

saw the Ioline work and it was sharp...


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Jlkfong said:


> just bought the Brother ScanNCut that supposed to cut fabric - haven't tried it yet.


Please let us know when you have tried it out, I'm very curious to know if that will be a viable option.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The Ioline 300 will cut the Twill and other fabrics, plus the program that comes with it will create the sew file for the design. You can view a video here...Ioline 300 System appliqué & sports lettering cutter


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

CW, I think a lot of us are aware of what the Ioline can do. At the same time, the $8K price tag is what scares most of us off, hence the reason for looking for other options. If for example, the Brother Scan-n-Cut can do the same thing but at a lower volume for $300, it's a much better option for us smaller shops.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

depending on the lasers watts you can cut out almost anything you want. Our 75 watt will cut though all that we need and you just need to learn the correct amount to cut the material.


----------



## homestead (Jun 4, 2008)

Are all the images the same? if so I would look to someone like Stahls who cuts with a water jet & can do several at a time. The labor cost of cutting them on a small laser is going to be very high because you either have to tape the material down or heat press it to get it to lay flat.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

So you can't use the AccuCut GrandeMark to cut tackle twill for applique work? I will look into the Brother cutter, but if I have to buy another cutter, I would stick with the brand I already have in GCC, and go with there professional series.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

valleyboy_1 said:


> So you can't use the AccuCut GrandeMark to cut tackle twill for applique work? I will look into the Brother cutter, but if I have to buy another cutter, I would stick with the brand I already have in GCC, and go with there professional series.


You absolutely can use the GrandeMark for cutting tackle twill. We've done several hundred letters already with it. The biggest drawback I see is that you need a die for every shape you want to cut and that gets expensive after a while. It fills our needs for now, I'm still considering an Ioline or a laser for long term since we would not need to buy dies for every shape we want to cut.

These were done on the GrandeMark... They have not been sewn together or heat tacked yet but you get the idea. The red bottom layer is tackle twill from Dalco, the white/black chevron is cotton fabric. Two seperate dies are needed, one for the top layer and another for the background. The complete set of foreground and background dies for the greek letters is about $1300... 










I've had limited success cutting *fabric* with my Roland GX24, I have a couple of other things to try yet. I think it will work for limited quantities but it does not appear to be a viable option for volume. For *tackle twill*, the Roland is perfect.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a GCC expert 24, I'm planning to upgrade to a RX series cutter for cutting tackle twill. But if I can get the whole Greek alphabet die cuts, this could be a wise investment. I plan to do tackle twill applications for Greek org and high schools, not high volumes because this is more of a par time business for me, but would the RX cutter be necessary if I go this route?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Why not just order the precut Greek in the sizes, colors and amounts you need?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Because I already outsource everything else except vinyl, would like to make a sound investment and do somethings in house.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Why not just order the precut Greek in the sizes, colors and amounts you need?


That works fine when you are ordering standard colors and only in tackle twill. We are using custom fabrics for the top layers.


----------

